# Dead Mans Art of Voodoo (Horde, Ulduar) sucht motivierte, freundliche Casual Zocker :)



## weddingcrusher (9. November 2014)

Hallo Senors und Senoritas, 

 

Wir, die Mitglieder von Dead Mans Art of Voodoo suchen für das kommende Add on nette Mitglieder .

Unsere Ziele liegen ganz klar darin gemeinsam das Beste aus WoD zu ziehen und eine möglichst schöne Zeit gemeinsam zu genießen.

Die Gildenleitung besteht aus drei ehemaligen EU Top 50 PvE Spielern. Progress ist jedoch kein Ziel das wir verfolgen, wir wollen nur eine gute Gemeinschaft und das alte BC feeling wieder auferstehen lassen. 

 

Bei Interesse meldet euch auf dem Server Ulduar, bei der Gilde "Dead Mans Art of Voodoo" ... Über buffed.de sind wir leider selten bis nie zu erreichen. MFG DMAoV


----------

